# a good question:



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i was just curious where the majority of P-owners ages are.
im also pretty young, to be responsible for fish, i think anyways. im 17

post your age here also so we know who's what


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

36. Keeping fish for over 30 of those years. Where is my cane?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

25 and damn serrapygo u are a old fart lol jk


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> 25 and damn serrapygo u are a old fart lol jk


 Respect for your elders young man!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> 36. Keeping fish for over 30 of those years. Where is my cane?


----------



## Coldpiranha (Jul 5, 2003)

im 16 and half so i might be the youngest on this board


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> 36. Keeping fish for over 30 of those years. Where is my cane?


 I just turned 37 last month.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

34 years young


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Deuce Deuce


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

38 but some days I feel MUCH older.lol


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

20 yrs old.. just u wait till i turn 21.. the world will come to an end... the world shall suffer my endless wrath of hellfire, pain, and suffering.... then we'll all have a beer together


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

21


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

24


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

20


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

20


----------



## allen smith (Jul 6, 2003)

i am 26 and had fish 4 a min. just got my reds 4 days ago!
looking 4 help or ideas on my tank setup. 
i







to all in here!









110--8--2"reds
55----2--16"oscars
45---1--7"oscar
25--1--6"reddevil
25--1--6"jackd.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

13.....turning 14 in October


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Coldpiranha said:


> im 16 and half so i might be the youngest on this board


 Definitly not the youngest. We got youngins prowlin this place all over. P13 happens to be one of them.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

30 and still kickin'


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

23 going on 8


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I feel old looking at all those ages...and I'm only turning 27 this month


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Didnt we have a previous thread about this??

Anyways.. 29 but still kick'in like a 24 yr old


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

going to be 33, but feel like 87
and want to be 23 again lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My passport says 26...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Coldpiranha said:


> im 16 and half so i might be the youngest on this board


 no your not the youngest, and welcome to PFury









I'm 20


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Who is the youngest?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Who is the youngest?


 I don't know - most likely you or marco or plonker from mars, but their could be younger members


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I think Marco is like 15 or 16.

Either me or Plonker from Mars then I guess.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Didnt we have a previous thread about this??
> 
> Anyways.. 29 but still kick'in like a 24 yr old


 We've had many threads like these. However this thread is more specific as it wants to know how old the P owners are. Not just the general "public" of pfury.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

im 13, turned 13 in march, so i got a long way to go until 14, so i think im probably the youngest on here, i have a rhom by the way


----------



## richg48r (Jun 25, 2003)

Age 50 probably the oldest


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

richg48r said:


> Age 50 probably the oldest


 I wouldnt say that.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

17 here. Turning 18 July 23rd


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

26,,been collecting and trading for 20 years


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> 26,,been collecting and trading for 20 years


 Let me guess, you were trading lil goldfishes when you were 6..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > 26,,been collecting and trading for 20 years
> ...


 hahaha..oscars...


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

wow, and i thought i was a young P owner, i ghot showed up by a 13 yeard old and his RHOM
congrats, i wish i has a rhom


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm the ripe old age of 22


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

> im 13, turned 13 in march, so i got a long way to go until 14, so i think im probably the youngest on here, i have a rhom by the way


So Plonker From Mars is the youngest on P-Fury....I'll be 14 on October 18th. :smile:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> > im 13, turned 13 in march, so i got a long way to go until 14, so i think im probably the youngest on here, i have a rhom by the way
> 
> 
> So Plonker From Mars is the youngest on P-Fury....I'll be 14 on October 18th. :smile:


 Hence the "13" in your member name. are you gonna re-register as piranha14 on your birthday?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Nah...13 is just my favorite number...when I used to play ice hockey my number was always 13 so it became my favorite.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> wow, and i thought i was a young P owner, i ghot showed up by a 13 yeard old and his RHOM
> congrats, i wish i has a rhom


 lol whats it feel like being shown up bya 13 year old then, lol,

i got me rhom a few months ago, he is now stareing at me as to say: gimme some fillet steak lazy bastard







, lol so i think i feed him now


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

ill be 16 in a week so i just said 16 to 20


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

22


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

ill be 22 tomorrow


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

33 but feel about 32 1/2
dixon


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

bump,


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> bump,


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

17


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

just 9 more months till 21


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

how does everyone make those little smiles, the ones not shown?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ill hit 9 years of age within a few months


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

I just turned 23 in may.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

18.................... with an equal amount of stress as a pregnant junior high girl..............


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

phensway said:


> 18.................... with an equal amount of stress as a pregnant junior high girl..............


 grades or work/money?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

16


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

15, becomes 16 in december.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> how does everyone make those little smiles, the ones not shown?


 On the left side of the reply page you see some smilies well at the bottom it says Show All ... click on it and maximize the window...and youll see all the smilies.


----------



## Go-rilla (Jun 14, 2003)

im 28 yrs young and i had piranhas since i was about 5-6 yrs...
my dad had piranhas before i was born.......

28 and still smokin that lazy lettuce
i need a break write now....
brb


----------

